
Reflections on Pre-Tirement: What I Learned from a Ten Week Leave of Absence - cushychicken
http://cushychicken.github.io/leave-of-absence/
======
alexfromapex
I’m doing this now too. I chose to be funemployed due to stress and burn out
at my last job. I saved up enough money to be out of work for 6 months. So far
it has been one of the best life decisions I’ve ever made. It makes searching
for a new job a lot easier especially because 4 interviews seems like the new
norm. I have also seen a VERY dramatic improvement in my mental health and I
love being able to relax and enjoy time with my family without getting the
Sunday Scaries. I’ve been reading a lot of news and it seems like Americans
are at a point now where everyone is stressed at work and can’t disconnect due
to digital ubiquity and pressure from employers. Not only that, but retirement
prospects are looking grim. It may be smarter to pre-retire every few years if
companies are going to continue to grind people into the ground.

